# Corian for a cross cut sled??



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I have access to some cheep cutoffs and scraps.

Any thoughts on whether this would make a suitable base for a medium sized sled?


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

If it is real flat you might be better off having it for a sharpening station of some sort.

Keep it and get some ply for the sled.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm as well set up for sharpening as I need to be (WorkSharp and a granite tool plate).

I have yet to acquire the Corian, but where I work they use a lot of it and have a stash of old stock from jobs gone by. So I can get some cheep.

I'm not sure if there's any draw backs to using it for a sled, however, as I've done very little with it myself.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

how much would it weigh ?I like scott's idea better,how about if you glue a strip of it as an auxiliary saw fence?
or maybe router ,table saw inserts?


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I use scrap corian for my sled runners, and some heavier pieces for fences on the drill press and sanding station, it works real well. I've never actually built a full jig/sled/tool from it because I usually wind up with backsplash pieces removed when changing countertops.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

It would work, but would definitely be heavy, and wouldn't add anything to the accuracy or usability of the sled.

Places it works great: table saw zero clearance inserts, router table fence faces, glue up surface.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Oooooo….. ZCIs…. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm going to use Corian for my router table top. Having handled some Corian for the first time, it is heavy, so I wouldn't do a sled. I like the idea of ZCI and fence faces. I also know that people use it for turning pens. I have also seen it for registration jigs, for tool setups and such.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I too was thinking it would be heavy, but I've never used it so I wouldn't know how it would be for building the sled. What would you need to use for adhesive if you want to glue the fence or the runner on the sled? As far as benefits, I bet it would be very smooth sliding on the saw top.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Well, it's heavy.

You could build a nice tenoning jig with it though.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't use Corian as it has too much mineral content that you can feel that in the chips/dust. Just be careful with the dust as it can/is very hazardous.

I use Paperstone counter top material as it has no mineral content, jut paper and binder material. Somewhat less expensive too!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I love using corian in our shop. To use it as a large table sled might make the sled too heavy for lifting on and off. However I have built a good sized (larger than commercial retail sleds) coping sled for my door parts. The sled is heavy enough to be a good sled for the task, but not too heavy.

Then for our smaller woodmaster 12" planer I used corian for the bed and corian for the runners so that we can run different size moldings through the planer. The corian works like a champ with our planer.

I have more corian laying around the shop and plan to make a ZCI for our table saws as well.

While I would not want to lift a bulky corian sled, I do think it works great in other capacities around the shop.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, it helps that the corian we have was free, always a great way to go.


----------



## stnich (May 24, 2010)

I use Corian scraps as guide blocks for my band saw. Similar to Cool Blocks that you can buy. 
Can't beat the price, "free". I have a life time supply.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

And to think…. I just bought a set of Cool Blocks… :^(

Looks like I'll use up what's left of my Baltic Birch for the sled. It was improperly stored and has a very slight bow in it….. but I'm hoping the fence pieces will pull it flat again.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

DIY, I was thinking of using corian for my router table, but I am still trying to figure out how to reinforce the 
table under the miter fence slots to maintain rigidity. I agree that it would be heavy for sled, but I have used
it as a top for the base of my rebuilt Delta 8" table saw. Aside from the dang dust when you cut or work it, it
is a great material.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Gus,
I'm contemplating the same thing. I will probably laminate 3/4" ply to the underside of the Corian. This will give rigidity & mass for vibration dampening. Just need to determine whether contact cement or epoxy would be a better bonding agent.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Randy*, I would use a *silicon adhesive* because of expansion/contraction rates of the two materials. I found this out when I was gluing Paperstone counter top material on my roll away cabinet. The customer representative said that is the common adhesive used for mounting counter tops to allow this movement.

For gap filling between two pieces of counter top material she recommended epoxy.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

oldnovice,
Thanks for the silicon adhesive information. You probably just save me from myself!!!

We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread….


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Randy, you can tap threads in corian very easily.
I'd get a 1/4-20 plug tap and drill set and use machine screws to attach hardwood cross braces. Tap the bottom of the corian where the the hardwood braces will be and make sure you use machine screws long enough to go through the braces and into the corain. For the braces, oak, maple or whatever will work fine, just make sure the edges are flat. Make them at least 2" wide. 3/4" thick would be fine, but if you have 1", better still. Drill the holes slightly bigger than the threads of the machine screws. I used this method on my router table (MDF top with white oak braces) and it's flat to within .005".

Longer in explanation than execution.

A sheet of plywood under the corian will not keep it flat.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

NiteWalker,
That makes sense to me….
I have some oak & maple….
I also have tap & die set….

I appreciate all the advice and info!!!
Now let's return this thread back over to it's rightful owner, Matt….


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I got my answer a long time ago… too heavy.

you guys have a ball :^)


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I would think as a base, it would be too slick. Just my .02


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

silicon will not last on corian. The material is just to slick and it will let loose over time. Solid surface material has actual colormatched adhesive, made by the manufacturer. I did find this video on making glue ups for turning SS bowls. It has some helpful insight to using CA glue.


----------



## Worksurfaceguy (Feb 1, 2017)

What a wonderful idea. Why not! If anyone else in the UK wants to get their hands on some corian cut offs, get in touch. I'm a Corian worktops dealer, lots to spare haha


----------

